# Hedgehog lighting



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey i was just wondering how long should i keep my hedgehogs light on? like if the sun comes up between 6 and 7 or whatever should i just keep the lamp on from then until like 8 or 9 at night so she gets 14 hours of light?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I think most people on here recommend 12-14 hours of light. As close to the natural daylight cycle as you can be (ie dont try to light up their cage during the night). I have read a number of people saying they leave the light on from 7 am to 9 pm, something along that line.

This post has some ideas. There is discussion on other posts too about what a good cycle might be.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9394&p=80650&hilit=light+cycle#p80650


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

That should work. I keep my little guy's lamp on a timer so it automatically comes on at 7:00 am and automatically turns off at 10:00 pm. This way I won't forget to do it, and he'll have plenty of light if it's an overcast day.


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

can you hook those timers up to normal household lamps?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Yup! You can find electrical timers from most hardware stores or online (example one from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Intermatic-TN...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1300344314&sr=8-2-spell). They just plug into a wall outlet, then any old lamp will plug into the device. Set the time you want the power on and off, and away you go!


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

oh ok thanks! thats awesome i thought you had to get like a reptile lamp or something so it would hook up to it...my sister has extras from her lizards so i wont have to buy one hehe gotta love having a vet for a sister


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

For heat that may be what you want to do but for light just a standard timer and lamp works.


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah i'm just gonna keep the room nice and warm for her instead of paying extra to get a heater maybe someday for her Christmas present or something but right now its not all that necessary


----------

